# Motul vs RedLine



## ottoguy (Jul 6, 2005)

What are the thoughts between Motul 75w90 and Redline MT-90?  Which one is better? I have 100k on the GTI and figured I should change the transmission oil sooner than later.


----------



## dremhmrk2 (Sep 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Amsoil is whats in mine.


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dremhmrk2)*

I used redline in my skyline when i was stationed in japan. I liked it but if ran hard it smelled burnt.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Motul vs RedLine (ottoguy)*

I don't know anything about the Motul. Redline is well accepted in the racing community and is what lots of "track-day" racers use. lots of stories out there of diffs inspected after races and the ones with redline look like brand new. I have used it in numerous cars with excellent results. Very shear stable and deals with high temps perhaps the best of any oil. 
The only time I had a car that didn't like redline was a boxster S that shared the fluid with the tranny and diff. That car only liked stock fluid, nothing else. On my subi with 183k miles, it made the shifting absolutely butter smooth. I suggest calling Dave at redline who is always willing to help and he'll tell you which redline product best suits your car.
http://www.redlineoil.com/contact.asp


----------

